# Direct Burial PVC LB



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2011)

Still don't know what this was all about.....


----------



## raider1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats sweet. Now way that will get water in it. 

Chris


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 5, 2011)

That's a frog house. No wires in there.


----------



## pnorthrup (Feb 7, 2011)

WEll they let me do that in XYZ juristriction


----------



## Mule (Feb 8, 2011)

Ooops! I've got one just like it at my house! The rubber seal won't keep water out?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 8, 2011)

So is the frog house allowed by code! I can't find a violation unless it meets 300.5 D (4) can it be damaged?

pc1


----------



## raider1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> So is the frog house allowed by code! I can't find a violation unless it meets 300.5 D (4) can it be damaged?pc1


How about 314.29.

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Chris,

EARTH or other substance that is to be used to establish finish grade.

Please add to his Thanked total!

pc1


----------

